# microfiber or lambswool wash mitt...?



## teacherboy21 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi guys which is better microfiber or lambswool wash mitt? I used the meguiars lambswool wash mitt and wernt to impressed as the wool started coming out and fell apart...

Also considered the Swissvax waschpudel...

What do you recommend and where can I get a really good one from...?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I got 4 of the microfibre mitts from costco, do a great job, nice and soft and hold about 2 litres of wash solution.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Carpro wash mitt !


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

its got to be wool for me all day long, and especially my carpro mitt, absolutly amazing bit of kit


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Halfrauds lambswool wash mit, seriously.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

kevoque said:


> Carpro wash mitt !


This!! Everyday! Nothing better :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Adam's Wash Pad :thumb:











It is a thick and plush synthetic sheep wool pad, no musty smelling or rotting lambs mitt.
Nice spongy inner core to generate suds, and hold more liquid.
Easy care, washes easily and dries overnight.
Swirl free guarantee*
£10  :thumb:
*manufacturers blurb.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Tips said:


> Adam's Wash Pad :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My only issue with pads like this (_and Yeti's fist etc_) is the potential to drop them... especially in this cold weather, my old fingers cramp up! [USER AT FAULT NOT PRODUCT THOUGH!]

My mate usues the Chemical Guys Wash Shmitt and really rates it as another alternative (this is a sponge type mit though)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> My only issue with pads like this (_and Yeti's fist etc_) is the potential to drop them... especially in this cold weather, my old fingers cramp up! [USER AT FAULT NOT PRODUCT THOUGH!]
> 
> My mate usues the Chemical Guys Wash Shmitt and really rates it as another alternative (this is a sponge type mit though)


True Dat - If I dropped it I'd be in tears.









However, the Adam's Washpad has a built in soft spongy "inner" core that make's it an absolute pleasure to use and easier to grip especially on lower vertical panels. :thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Iv been using the Megs wash mit but getting a bit stiff now, might get a adams wash pad


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

ConorF said:


> Halfrauds lambswool wash mit, seriously.


this is so good. No compromise!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Merino wool Wookie Fist best imo


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

CAR PRO WOOL WASH MITT for me


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cheap but good option Sheepskin shop two wool mitts for £13 but i have moved onto Carpro mitt as well


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Halfords lamb skin mitt is the same as the Bilt Hamber one. A about £8 its a bargain!


----------



## bmw72 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got the Halfords one too today .Yet to try it out. I will use the MF one for the wheels now


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

adams wash pads all the way
every time

i even got tips onto em,and he has girl hands:wave::lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Where are the adams ones from?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Where are the adams ones from?


MotorGeek and Wax Attack sell them.


----------



## Cleanguy (Dec 8, 2011)

My Megs wool mitt has just now started to come apart after one year of being used weekly for my car. I do use a noodle for the van & wife's car with great results, I do have a spare in the cupboard for when the days comes that I drop the noodle on the drive .


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the ones from adams and the Dooka wash pads :thumb:


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Carpro everytime


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Carpro wash mitt.


----------

